# Bakery Names



## yardleychef

I am starting my own bakery and everything needed, the only thing I'm stuck on is a decent name. I know I do not want to have the location or my name in the title. One name I thought of was Sweetest Taboo, but I have received mixed reviews on it. Any suggestions?? (if this is in the wrong forum, please let me know and i will move it) Thanks!


----------



## petalsandcoco

"Bun In The Oven" ................

I am sorry , I could not resist. :blush: I will mull this one over.......


----------



## koukouvagia

"Open Sesame"


----------



## bughut

We take the cake

How about you tellit like it is... The bakery/ The bakehouse...sez it all


----------



## petalsandcoco

"WE TAKE THE CAKE"......sounds very promising....

4ever Sweet Delights


----------



## gunnar

Ye Olde Bakeshop , Better then Grandma's Bakery, Gristmill, Rollin Dough Bakery, Knead Bread Bakeshop, Early Rising Bakery, Yeast Coast Bakery, and ummm.... Flour Shop :lol:


----------



## petalsandcoco

Well jumpin' Jiminy Crickets....I know that Dragon saying anywhere.....HELLO THERE MY PAOLO NUTINI CO-FAN !!!!!


We have been discuss our man in the Tomato Soup section. Fancy meeting you here ! What a blast...
So you like to cook too eh ??? Well I am glad you are here !

PC


----------



## epi

Here are some I came up with

Sweet and Dandy Bakery
royal bakery
sweet tooth bakery
we bake you take bakery
Dough Make Me or dough ray me


----------



## mezzaluna

I'm certain this has been discussed several years ago. Try using the search tool for more ideas.

Here's one from a few years ago: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/pastr...kery-name.html I used "bakery names" as the search term, but you could try others too. (I'm pretty lousy at searches!)

Good luck,
Mezzaluna


----------



## toonycupcake

well no one could know what that what mean. People can be very picky about the name so go with something like the baked bakery or half baked. Something the people could relate to./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

from,

toonycupcake!


----------



## toonycupcake

Hi! I am starting a little younge and i am hopeing to find a good name but i don't know!Can you help? Please send some sudgested names!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## toonycupcake

the baked cakery

the caked until baked


----------



## toonycupcake

how about the day time cake bite

or the late night cake bite if you want a bakery that is open late


----------



## tamtam39

*how about "Bread Kingdom" --- */img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## cookpiper

There's fun on it and i like it.  or better use "Yardley Bakery" it rhymes and derives from your name itself. 


Koukouvagia said:


> "Open Sesame"


----------



## dc sunshine

"Loafers" although you may be mistaken for a shoe shop......

"Daily Bread"

"Bakers Dozen" (ok that's a cheat as there is a chain store here called that)

Whatever you decide on, best of luck with it.


----------



## rat

Where in Yardley? I live about 5 minutes from there??


----------



## catpop776

[h1]cat's cupcakery/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif[/h1]


----------

